# Namikaze Minato



## nefer_sbedjieb (Sep 8, 2007)

Hello!
Here it is another artwork by me!
I made this drawing in my note book while I was on the beach and I decided to put it on the computer? but I was far from knowing that would fill my agenda for the next days.
This image took me ages. I needed more than 5 nights and 2 afternoons just to finish it. The original size goes up to 2400px X 3478px, but to publish it I decided to make it smaller.
I needed to make it look cool and better than the others I?ve already done. So, I needed to give it lots of shades and bright and paint it to the smallest details to make it look perfect. For example, the golden drawings in the fish and in the roof were hand made by me.
The think the thing that took me most of the time was the wall. All those different colours? but I think it ended up to be the coolest part of the drawing.

I love Yondaime Hokage from ?Naruto?, that?s why I have made this picture. Minato is so cool!

There again, 2 afternoons and 5 nights of work. 99 Layers incorporated in 8 sets. All made in Adobe Photoshop CS with a mouse.

Enjoy!

Critics and Comments are welcome.

Kisses for Everyone.

Attention! This image is very big!


----------



## Reina_Miyamoto (Sep 8, 2007)

that is really cool. nicely done... Minato looks so cute


----------



## Yellow (Sep 8, 2007)

I like how you did Yondaime's hair and face. His eyes are beautiful. His clothes don't looks like the typical ninja clothing but I like them. The trees and mountains behind him adds a nice touch. And the little fish thing on that building makes me laugh. Well done and Yondaime is mah favorite character.


----------



## cloystreng (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow. That is amazingly done.  Love the colors you used.


----------



## wapy (Sep 8, 2007)

It's cool! I like it, though, I think his feet are small.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh, very cute!


----------



## Instant Karma (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work! The trees look extremely well done with the multitude of colors, but the coloring overall is great really. Nice job on Yondy as well.


----------



## Morwain (Sep 8, 2007)

This looks really cool I like it..


----------



## Shiro (Sep 8, 2007)

Cool and really big. Awesomeness


----------



## Denji (Sep 8, 2007)

That's very good! There's a great amount of detail in it as well.


----------



## Jackal (Sep 8, 2007)

it looks, so animeish  awsome man, pure awsome


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 8, 2007)

This pic is really good! I guess it was when he was in his teens, because he looks very young. The shading is good and the colors are very vibrant and grab attention.


----------



## Popsicle (Sep 8, 2007)

I like it, he look very young in here


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 8, 2007)

Woah, you weren't kidding when you said it was a big image, crazy about the 99 layers. But, totally worth it, so beautiful. The patterning of the leaves is as well as the bark of the tree looks good. I like how that reddish tone is used in the roof and that little fish at the peak is wonderful, I love the scales with the flecks of gold. That gigantic brush is awesome and his youthful face does look cute. I think his feet might be a little too small, but that's just about the only think that bothers me. The way you draw the bodies kind of elongated is a little odd to me, but I'm sure I'll get use to it at some point, it makes me think of Clamp's works, particularly X.


----------



## Elle (Sep 8, 2007)

Just beautiful... critics - you've got to be kidding... hehe .  Wonderful piece - thanks for the effort and sharing.


----------



## PlayStation (Sep 9, 2007)

Beautiful
I love how you drew his face and his hair.nicely done


----------



## adil (Sep 9, 2007)

simply brilliant.. you get  my number one . (1) , perfect


----------



## Enzo (Sep 9, 2007)

Colours are great!
You should resize the pic!


----------



## Lord Bishop (Sep 9, 2007)

Fantastic.  Lovin' your work.


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Sep 9, 2007)

It looks great!! I really like it, good job


----------

